# Will this work? Foil transfer question.



## Vanilla Godzilla (Nov 24, 2008)

I am looking at doing foil transfers, and I do not have any plastisol adhesive, vinyl or screening products. I was wondering if I could go this route? I know foil is not a dye or ink, but could I...

1. Take my inkjet transfer paper and print off the design in my laser printer.

2. Apply foil to design, and use the heat press to get the foil to stick to the toner.

3. Peel off foil

4. Take design, with foil, on transfer paper, and use the heat press to apply it to my tee just like I would with ink?

Would it help to use self weeding paper?

Thanks!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

wouldn't think so but just find an old rag of a shirt and try on that before risking one to sell.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

foil will not stick to toner. it is designed to stick to the plastisol adheasive


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There is a foil for the toner application , if you go to Thermography and Business Card Slitting Equipment Manufacturer - Therm-O-Type Corporation to get to the foils go to order fabric foils button on the home page, click that and it will go to the colors page.
I have tested these foils with vinyl and they work fine although I did not test with washing or toner application but with a little practice they should work fine for you.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh one thing its for "laser printer only" but after re-reading your post I see you have a laser printer "duh for me"


----------



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

They have discontinued their fabric foil that would stick to the laser toner... Any ideas? Or can I just use their regular foil too?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Look at Stahls Exact Print used with their heat press foil. You print with a compatible laser printer..even with black toner..then apply the foil. It sticks to the toner, peel away the excess and you have a foiled garment. I have the foil and the paper, print on Okidata c3400n printer. Works good.
There is a video on the Stahls site.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

jmlampert23 said:


> foil will not stick to toner. it is designed to stick to the plastisol adheasive


Must depend on the foil. Stahls sells it that works with their Exact Print laser paper. I have it and it works.


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

I've pressed fabric screen printing foil (Crown Foils) on paper printed with a laser printer to add accents, like certificates, cards, etc. It sticks to the toner if the print is nice and heavy. In order for foil to stick to fabric, there needs to be an adhesive layer. Just pressing toner on paper to a shirt won't be enough. A faint image will transfer, but it won't retain the propeties in order to make foil stick. Using a transfer paper will make a "glue" image. The one step weedless laser paper do that, like Stahls', or 2 step imageclip.


----------



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for all the pointers. The Stahl's process looks great. Do you guys think the Crown Roll Holographic Foil would work with the Stahl's ExactPrint? I have requested samples, and purchased some of the Stahls Exactprint paper. Will give it a try.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

salion said:


> Awesome, thank you for all the pointers. The Stahl's process looks great. Do you guys think the Crown Roll Holographic Foil would work with the Stahl's ExactPrint? I have requested samples, and purchased some of the Stahls Exactprint paper. Will give it a try.


Yes, the Crown foil will work, but not for the two tone pattern technique featured in the video...but for basic foil prints...yes.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

I was exited to try this exact print paper and did my homework by reading the posts here and called Oki and stahls reps to confirmed, long story short I bought okidata C530dn and 50 exact paper, today I tried and tried and tried, non of the print come out well at all...in fact it creates paper jam and looks like the ink came off on the way out, like dripping. So I had to run the second paper to clean the ink...
Am a little disappointed, spent a fortune on this venture.... 
Please help Josh! or anyone...

Thank you


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

betee said:


> I was exited to try this exact print paper and did my homework by reading the posts here and called Oki and stahls reps to confirmed, long story short I bought okidata C530dn and 50 exact paper, today I tried and tried and tried, non of the print come out well at all...in fact it creates paper jam and looks like the ink came off on the way out, like dripping. So I had to run the second paper to clean the ink...
> Am a little disappointed, spent a fortune on this venture....
> Please help Josh! or anyone...
> 
> Thank you


Not Josh, but two things come to mind. Are you putting the paper through the bypass tray or it may be called the multipurpose tray? You more than likely can stop the paper jamb issue with that Next, your paper weight setting has to be set to Labels. That printer looks similar to my c3400 Oki. That paper weight setting is critical (I found out the hard way also). Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> Not Josh, but two things come to mind. Are you putting the paper through the bypass tray or it may be called the multipurpose tray? You more than likely can stop the paper jamb issue with that Next, your paper weight setting has to be set to Labels. That printer looks similar to my c3400 Oki. That paper weight setting is critical (I found out the hard way also). Try that and see if it helps.


Hey Larry,

Thank you for the reply,
Yes I run the paper through the multipurpose tray. 
I tried to have it set to labels 2 first, the color is not kinda blotch here and there, look like the paper can't hold the ink.
Then tried labels1, still the same, tried different settings too, the result is just the same. Even when I print one color black, it does the same.

It is brand new printer, i tried printed some images on regular paper, all looks real crisp and nice.

So, what's wrong?
Called Stahls, they recommended e-mailing Josh.
Sent e-mail to Josh, haven't heard back from him.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Look and be sure your putting the paper in right. Your print should be on the plain side that doesn't have ExactPrint on it. It is slick like photo paper on the printable side. Did you try the photo paper setting? You sure you got the right paper?
Oh, and your going to have to run several plain sheets through it to clean up the toner that messed up on the first attempts. 
If this isn't the answer, I don't know, unless they have given you bad information on the printer model.
I do notice that your printer model is not on the recommended list of OKI printers, but that may not mean anything other than just that. If the Oki rep said it would work, it should, unless a mistake was made. There are a huge number of those printers and it can really get confusing.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

betee said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> Thank you for the reply,
> Yes I run the paper through the multipurpose tray.
> ...


This doesn't sound right at all...possibly the paper is back printed on the incorrect side. We will send you a few sample sheets from a fresh pack to try if you call us on Monday or email me your details, company info, address etc.....or if you need to know sooner, try to heat your press to 360-375 and press an unprinted sheet with the plain side down to a scrap shirt...peel it cold and if it leaves the residue box or you can't peel away the backing...the paper is right. If it doesn't transfer anything or sticks to your cover sheet then the paper is back printed on the wrong side and we need to replace it.

Hope this helps, and sorry I didn't get back on the email...I received it after I left the office and I'm just logging back in to answer some questions.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> Look and be sure your putting the paper in right. Your print should be on the plain side that doesn't have ExactPrint on it. It is slick like photo paper on the printable side. Did you try the photo paper setting? You sure you got the right paper?
> Oh, and your going to have to run several plain sheets through it to clean up the toner that messed up on the first attempts.
> If this isn't the answer, I don't know, unless they have given you bad information on the printer model.
> I do notice that your printer model is not on the recommended list of OKI printers, but that may not mean anything other than just that. If the Oki rep said it would work, it should, unless a mistake was made. There are a huge number of those printers and it can really get confusing.


yes I printed on the correct side, haven't try the photo settings yet.
when I called stahls before I bought the printer and paper, they say my printer falls in one model on the list, as many models on the list are discontinued. 
Apparently am not the only one having this problem, as I looked around I found another person has the same problem, am awaiting the reply how it turned out. 
I plug my printer together with my computer and few other things, so apparently that alone can cause the problem. 

Thanks again Larry!


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> This doesn't sound right at all...possibly the paper is back printed on the incorrect side. We will send you a few sample sheets from a fresh pack to try if you call us on Monday or email me your details, company info, address etc.....or if you need to know sooner, try to heat your press to 360-375 and press an unprinted sheet with the plain side down to a scrap shirt...peel it cold and if it leaves the residue box or you can't peel away the backing...the paper is right. If it doesn't transfer anything or sticks to your cover sheet then the paper is back printed on the wrong side and we need to replace it.
> 
> Hope this helps, and sorry I didn't get back on the email...I received it after I left the office and I'm just logging back in to answer some questions.



Hey Josh,
How am glad to hear from you.
I'll send you another e-mail with my info.
I tried to press the image that half printed on the paper onto t-shirt, it does have image on the shirt, so I think the paper is not printed on the wrong side. 
Someone else has the same problem, I'll try their trick and will give you update on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Perhaps they should update the list that is linked from application instructions for the paper.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

betee said:


> Hey Josh,
> How am glad to hear from you.
> I'll send you another e-mail with my info.
> I tried to press the image that half printed on the paper onto t-shirt, it does have image on the shirt, so I think the paper is not printed on the wrong side.
> ...


Please post the trick you speak of.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> Please post the trick you speak of.



http://www.t-shirtforums.com/laser-heat-transfer-paper/t154168.html#post927515

i will try this today, and give you the update


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, I tried all the advised above, non is working for me...

Plug the printer to a dedicated power - check
Multi purpose tray - check
Clean the printer from residue with running few blank paper in to the printer -check
Labels 2 - check
Paper on the right side - check
full color artwork and black only image - check

The last result is the same.
The color is smear, doesn't hold the ink at all.
When I wipe the ink off the paper, it fades away...dry.

Then I print a line of word and print it 5 times to make sure the printer cleans from residue, yes I had to run 5 papers to make sure I don't have any residue left inside the printer.

I guess am done trying for now, need to save the ink for better paper.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Betee, just as a matter of information, where are you located? After reading the linked post, the information on the electrical power makes perfect sense. Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> Betee, just as a matter of information, where are you located? After reading the linked post, the information on the electrical power makes perfect sense. Are you in the U.S.?



Yes, am in WA state.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

betee said:


> Yes, am in WA state.


IMHO it is a printer or toner issue. The paper works just fine in my Oki c3400. I hope you get it fixed, it is a lot to spend and not be able to earn anything with it.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> IMHO it is a printer or toner issue. The paper works just fine in my Oki c3400. I hope you get it fixed, it is a lot to spend and not be able to earn anything with it.



ya it would be really sad if i can't use it with any paper, I'll contact conde and other vendor, get their paper and try them.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

betee said:


> ya it would be really sad if i can't use it with any paper, I'll contact conde and other vendor, get their paper and try them.


Don't give up on Josh yet. I'm sure if he can find a solution for you he will. After all, you did ask their advice. How about the Oki rep you talked to? They have a OKI rep that handles their account. I know that because when I was trying to resolve the issue I had (paper setting) the Stahls online chat person gave me his name and number. He should be able to help since he was apparently involved in helping you decide which printer. I didn't call him because I figured out my issue.


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

LB said:


> Don't give up on Josh yet. I'm sure if he can find a solution for you he will. After all, you did ask their advice. How about the Oki rep you talked to? They have a OKI rep that handles their account. I know that because when I was trying to resolve the issue I had (paper setting) the Stahls online chat person gave me his name and number. He should be able to help since he was apparently involved in helping you decide which printer. I didn't call him because I figured out my issue.


I don't know Larry, Josh is too busy to get back to me, I sent him two e-mails and called stahls twice already. But all they say was keep trying and wait for Josh  but he's still not responding...
My problem is I have fair this month and am a bit nervous, I need this printer to work...


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Im am curious to know what happened...


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

The printer never works in any transfer paper I use, it smears and left residue on paper and inside the printer. I returned the paper which is good but I still I had to pay the paper I used to experiment. And returned the printer with lots of head ache...too much money to waste.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

betee said:


> The printer never works in any transfer paper I use, it smears and left residue on paper and inside the printer. I returned the paper which is good but I still I had to pay the paper I used to experiment. And returned the printer with lots of head ache...too much money to waste.


That was with the Oki 530dn, right? Did you end up getting a new laser printer?


----------



## betee (Mar 11, 2008)

yes and no I din't get another printer


----------

